# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  creditori privilegiati concordato preventivo

## alex4174

Buongiorno,
l'azienda dove lavoravo precedentemente è stata accettata dal Tribunale e registrata per il concordato preventivo in data 14/08/2012. 
Volevo sapere, visto che devo percepire ancora 4 mensilità del 2011 e tutto il TFR se rientro nei creditori privilegiati premesso che mi sono licenziato per giusta causa in data 01/12/2011 e quindi, all'atto del concordato preventivo, risulto come ex dipendente. 
Cordialmente
Alessandro

----------


## Luca Bi

Per quanto riguard ail concordato preventivo, si seguono le normali regole di privilegio, quindi i crediti da lavoro dipendente sono provilegiati; il privilegio non comporta l'incasso dell'intero credito. 
Dato che si tratta di procedura concorsuale, per il TFR e le ultime 3 mesilità si può verificare la possibilità di accedere al fondo di Garanzia dell'INPS

----------


## alex4174

> Per quanto riguard ail concordato preventivo, si seguono le normali regole di privilegio, quindi i crediti da lavoro dipendente sono provilegiati; il privilegio non comporta l'incasso dell'intero credito. 
> Dato che si tratta di procedura concorsuale, per il TFR e le ultime 3 mesilità si può verificare la possibilità di accedere al fondo di Garanzia dell'INPS

  cosa intendi con : "il privilegio non comporta l'incasso dell'intero credito". vuol dire che non percepirò tutti i soldi dovuti? O ci sono anche possibilità di avere tutta la somma?

----------


## marybella

Salve,
a proposito di soddisfazione dei creditori privilegiati, la regola generale è quella del pagamento non dilazionato dei creditori privilegiati, per cui l'adempimento con una tempistica superiore a quella imposta dai tempi tecnici della procedura fallimentare equivale a soddisfazione non integrale degli stessi in ragione del ritardo, rispetto ai tempi ordinari del fallimento, con il quale i creditori conseguono la disponibilità delle somme loro spettanti; di conseguenza dopo aver determinato la misura di tale perdita, la partecipazione al voto dei creditori privilegiati, ai sensi dell'art. 124, quarto comma, legge fall., resta determinata entro la summenzionata misura e non si estende all'intero credito munito di rango privilegiato. Cassazione civile, sez. I, 31 Ottobre 2016

----------

